# Sound Coming From Wrong Speaker



## g4fne (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi all. 
I have a problem in that when sound should come from right speaker it comes from left & vice versa. I have checked all connections and they seem correct. I have same problem when using headphones also. 

I have an onboard Realtek AC97 Codec ALC655 card. 

Sounds fine for what i want but it coming out of wrong speakers (especially when gaming) is very frustrating. 

I believe it to be the soundcard fault as borrowed another one and this fixed problem.

Please could anyone offer a solution or advice. (apart from buying another soundcard. 

NB. *Swop speakers over i hear you cry  * :Yes i would agree swopping the speakers is a viable option when using 2ch seaker set up. The problem i have is when using 5.1ch set up with my headset, the rear channels are coming out of the correct side (ie. rear left is coming out rear left speaker but front left is coming from front right speaker). Sort of loses the affect of the 5.1ch 

Any assistance in this would be greatly appreciated

Many Thanks 
Paul


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi, and welcome to TSF. It might be handy to know a little history. Did the card ever work correctly for you? The other card that does work, is it identical? Is the card a new upgrade? If it really is defective, maybe you can get an exchange.


----------



## g4fne (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi and thanks for the response.

I've had the computer since April & the problem has always existed ..... wasnt a problem initially as just swopped speakers over. Its really come to light since using 5.1ch
The card i replaced with was "Creative Soundblaster 5.1 Live" ...This worked fine from my initial speaker problem point of view but dissapointingly, doesnt offer a sub woofer/bass control. (ie ... when carry out speaker test will only offer frt left, centre, frt right, rear left & rear right.)
(i found this very strange but looking at other forums in connection with this it seems a common complaint) ... so my current onboard soundcard i felt gave better sound quality ... hence my posting.

I hope this makes sense .... i'm pretty new to the world of "sound cards" !!

Again ... any help, advice or solution offered will be much appreciated

Many Thanks


----------



## Amnesia_180 (Jul 2, 2004)

I had the RealTekAC97 and had a couple of initial problems to start with.
However I have since uninstalled it and bought myself (from ebay, which was still in warranty and original casing for under half price!) anyway, you can see the Soundblaster Extigy here.

Back to your problem though.
The first thing you could try is...

Try reinstalling the drivers as follows
click start
run
type in devmgmt.msc and press enter
click the + next to sound,video & game controllers
you will see a list of items
right click on each of the entries in turn and see if there is an uninstall options if uninstall is not there move onto the next item in the list, if uninstall is there click on it click ok to the warning restart the computer after doing this for all the sound video & game controllers listed after it has rebooted it will find new hardware and at the end will tell you to restart again click yes and reboot.

That is what I had to do to get mine working (mine was a different problem to yours), but let us know if that helps (have you definately got the speakers plugged in correctly?).

Could you let us know what make and model your computer is.
Mine is an Advent 3119, and has a folder for drivers where if one goes wrong you can quickly re-install it.

Hope this helped.


----------



## g4fne (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi Amnesia & thanks for response ... no joy unfortunately from your advice of uninstalling & installing etc.

My computer make is a Tny Home Special 3000-64


----------



## Amnesia_180 (Jul 2, 2004)

Okay, i will take a look around the net for you and try and look for some solutions.


----------

